
Show HN: Stylus, a lightweight home infrastructure monitor based on CSS/SVG/HTML - mmastrac
https://github.com/mmastrac/stylus
======
Etheryte
As a small aside, using the name "Stylus" for something that deals with CSS is
perhaps not the best pick, given that it's also a name of a very widely known
CSS preprocessor language [1].

[1] [https://stylus-lang.com/](https://stylus-lang.com/)

~~~
riffic
Ah, the golden rule of Show HN -- any time something is posted, someone in the
peanut gallery has a gripe about its name.

~~~
tryptophan
I mean, would Lihoinfman be a bad name? Just concatenating the first part of
each word. It helps you remember what the project is and gives a unique
string.

Or do it GNU style, QHIM -> QHIM home infra manager.

But no, lets name it after a common object.

~~~
CharlesW
> _I mean, would Lihoinfman be a bad name?_

Yes, unless you say it like Professor Frink.

------
mmastrac
I've been looking for a way to automate monitoring of my home network by
enhancing the network diagrams I've been keeping in diagrams.net w/CSS
indicating the current status.

This project evolved from this experiment. The server runs a set of monitoring
scripts at regular intervals and generates a CSS file that can be applied to
your diagram (or optionally re-applied at periodic intervals).

It's very lightweight, written in Rust and barely uses any resources on my Pi
1B. It's also very configurable and I plan on adding a few more features to
reduce the amount of configuration for traditional home networks.

------
rmrfrmrf
> Note that this project was originally written using deno, but was rewritten
> in Rust to support Raspberry Pis.

A lot to unpack here.

~~~
mmastrac
I originally wrote it in a few hours to experiment with deno. It worked
perfectly on my mac, but there isn't an arm port and I really wanted to run it
on my Pi 1B which was arm6, 32-bit. I fell back to Rust/async and it took
another couple of hours, but I was able to build a multi-arch docker container
from that.

------
gpapilion
This reminds me a bit of big brother.

~~~
mmastrac
For sure! It's kind of inspired by the old style/industrial monitoring
dashboards.

